# Earthquake and tremors



## Aunty Anne (Oct 11, 2015)

Hello to everyone.

My husband and I are considering a move to Spain next year. Possibly Oliva.

On doing my research I discovered (amongst many other positive things) earthquakes/tremors are common 

The Mercia earthquake in 2011 caused deaths and property damage and raises the question of property insurance. Do Insurance Companies cover earthquake damage?

Does anyone know if tremors were felt in Oliva and if any damage was caused to property there please?

Thanks,
Aunty Anne.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Aunty Anne said:


> Hello to everyone.
> 
> My husband and I are considering a move to Spain next year. Possibly Oliva.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

my town is closer to Lorca which I imagine is the earthquake you mean, at 272 km than is Oliva at 292km & I don't recall any major tremors here - certainly no damage

that said, you're right that tremors are a pretty common occurrence in many areas & there is a fault line up this part of the coast

in nearly 12 years living here though, we haven't had any strong enough to cause any damage

you might find this useful Instituto Geográfico Nacional


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

We are very close to Lorca (25km approx.) and although we were told that the building shook a little when the earthquake happened (we were in England), there was no damage here. If we had no damage here Oliva is well away from the epicentre. No-one can guarantee that an earthquake will not happen anywhere so insurers cannot refuse to insure in places where it has not traditionally been the case. 

If you are not happy ask for an insurance quote before making a commitment.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

We've had a number of minor earthquakes in the area since I've lived here (there was one in the early hours of yestrday morning, 3.4 on the Richter scale and the epicentre was in Zafarraya) but I've not known anything about them until I read about them in the paper afterwards.

The OP asked about insurance cover. In Spain, "extraordinary events" such as earthquakes, floods and terrorism aren't covered by individual insurance companies but by a scheme called the Consorcio de Seguros, funded by a compulsory levy on all insurance companies. This document explains it:-


http://www.wfcatprogrammes.com/c/document_library/get_file?folderId=12566&name=DLFE-2804.pdf


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Aunty Anne said:


> Hello to everyone.
> 
> My husband and I are considering a move to Spain next year. Possibly Oliva.
> 
> ...


Several minor tremors have been reported in our part of Spain (North Alicante) since we moved here eight years ago but we were not aware of them at the time and no damage was reported that we heard about. The only earthquake we have actually been aware of as it was happening was in Cornwall about 20 years ago. Our house shook and many properties throughout the western half of the county suffered minor damage and items fell off shelves in many homes. It was amusing at the time because it happened on a Sunday morning as we were still in bed and I couldn´t resist making the obvious joke!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Far more damage is done by flash floods and freak hailstorms than by earthquakes. Don't buy a property near a dried-up riverbed!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Nearest to us was 3.6 about 11km away - never felt a thing.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Far more damage is done by flash floods and freak hailstorms than by earthquakes. Don't buy a property near a dried-up riverbed!


because this is what can happen:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

there is an earth tremor somewhere in Spain nearly every day. The 'consorcio' use assessors , vast amount are solicitors on retention, to liase with claimants. 
I didn't claim after the earthquake , even though we had some minor damage but did after the 'Gota Fria' the following year when we were flooded.


----------



## Aunty Anne (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome and the reply.
Will check out any and all links.
AA


----------



## Aunty Anne (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks Jaws.
We will be following all advice.
AA


----------



## Aunty Anne (Oct 11, 2015)

Oookay. Must remember to get the wellies and arm bands insured too )
Thanks.
AA


----------



## Aunty Anne (Oct 11, 2015)

Thank you, Lynn.

I have made a note and added to the list.

AA


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Aunty Anne said:


> Thank you, Lynn.
> 
> I have made a note and added to the list.
> 
> AA


I don't think there is anything you need to do, or in fact can do, regarding the consorcio. You would take out a home insurance policy which covers you for fire, theft, accidental damage, etc. in the normal way, and things like earthquakes, floods etc. would be mentioned in the policy document as excluded risks. If you were affected by such an event you would then contact the consorcio (details of how to do it get published in the affected area) and they would send one of their assessores to inspect the damage. I'm sure it would be a pretty long drawn out process, though, and all the more so in the case of something really major.

What I'm not sure about is whether, in the case of householders who don't have home insurance, they are eligible for cover via the consorcio or not? It wouldn't surprise me if they weren't, if the consorcio funds come from a compulsory surcharge on all insurance policies. Does anyone know?


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Erm... we live in Oliva, since 2012, and never felt the earth moving... lol ! 

Maybe you should use the Facebook page for Brits in Oliva, https://www.facebook.com/groups/freetheolivaone/?fref=ts 

'The new oliva tatler' is called.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> I don't think there is anything you need to do, or in fact can do, regarding the consorcio. You would take out a home insurance policy which covers you for fire, theft, accidental damage, etc. in the normal way, and things like earthquakes, floods etc. would be mentioned in the policy document as excluded risks. If you were affected by such an event you would then contact the consorcio (details of how to do it get published in the affected area) and they would send one of their assessores to inspect the damage. I'm sure it would be a pretty long drawn out process, though, and all the more so in the case of something really major.
> 
> What I'm not sure about is whether, in the case of householders who don't have home insurance, they are eligible for cover via the consorcio or not? It wouldn't surprise me if they weren't, if the consorcio funds come from a compulsory surcharge on all insurance policies. Does anyone know?


No ,actually they are quite quick. The hard bit is getting your claim in with them at the outset & obtaining the claim number. I got my insurer to do it on line & the system collapsed 5 x before we obtained it
Once you have that the rest is easy.Especially if you get all the estimates/invoices assembled before the assessor arrives. Mine was around 6 weeks from flood to money in bank. One thing I did learn is that there is no reduction if you are under-insured with them . That is your problem , they will just pay out what the maximum amount you are insured for.
Secondly water to a depth of 1,5m through the house results in a 'total loss' payment. As if the house was completely destroyed. They¡ll pay out the maximum you are insured for rebuilding & the total contents. 

If you have no insurance you will be unlikely to get anything , although some around here did but most of those were agriculturists & that was done through the local Agricultural college.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

gus-lopez said:


> No ,actually they are quite quick. The hard bit is getting your claim in with them at the outset & obtaining the claim number. I got my insurer to do it on line & the system collapsed 5 x before we obtained it
> Once you have that the rest is easy.Especially if you get all the estimates/invoices assembled before the assessor arrives. Mine was around 6 weeks from flood to money in bank. One thing I did learn is that there is no reduction if you are under-insured with them . That is your problem , they will just pay out what the maximum amount you are insured for.
> Secondly water to a depth of 1,5m through the house results in a 'total loss' payment. As if the house was completely destroyed. They¡ll pay out the maximum you are insured for rebuilding & the total contents.
> 
> If you have no insurance you will be unlikely to get anything , although some around here did but most of those were agriculturists & that was done through the local Agricultural college.


Well, that's good to know, much better than I expected. I suspected that would be the case if you don't have insurance.


----------



## Aunty Anne (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks Lolito. Note made of facebook. AA


----------

